# NUST NET-1 560 MCQS



## Qasim Nazir (Feb 3, 2013)

*Assalam-o-Alikum*

It is my first thread on this site.It is a very helpful site for Medical Students...
thus,it inspired me to do something special and helpful for all of YOU
i have a collection of MCQs posted by the students who gave Nust Net-1 Test.
Certainly these Questions would be helpful to all of you in NET-1 as well as Net-2.
If you are preparing for nust then go through all these questions for better preparation.
It includes MCQs from all sections viz. Biology,Chemistry,Physics,English and Intelligence.
These questions help me a lot in the test,Yesterday.So i thought to share this to all of you.
Best of Luck:thumbsup:​


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Qasim Nazir said:


> *Assalam-o-Alikum*
> 
> It is my first thread on this site.It is a very helpful site for Medical Students...
> thus,it inspired me to do something special and helpful for all of YOU
> ...


Thanks bhai jan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot Allah Bless you


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

thank you for uploading :thumbsup:


----------



## rijaa.b (Jun 26, 2013)

hey can someone please post the answers to these questions as well?


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

i have given net1 but havent found any of the question i was given :!:


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

same here :? but it is helpful ,,,,


----------



## rijaa.b (Jun 26, 2013)

So many people must know the answers ,but no one is willing to post them .This is just sad


----------



## kurayamikimmi (Dec 2, 2012)

rijaa.b said:


> So many people must know the answers ,but no one is willing to post them .This is just sad


You know you could always google the questions. I've done that for the bio section, most of them can be found online.

- - - Updated - - -

I've attached a few answers for the biology section. They aren't in any specific order and I'm not jobless to write out all the options for each and every question  . However, I do believe it should be able to help out 

Feel free to question if you feel that a certain answer is wrong . Will be posting some answers for the chem part soon, in sha Allah


----------



## rijaa.b (Jun 26, 2013)

thankyou so much


----------



## nidaali (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks


----------



## kurayamikimmi (Dec 2, 2012)

Glad it helped out 

A few ans for chem :

Out of the four: He , Ne, Ar and Kr
? Kr has the highest boiling point
? He has the highest value of ionization energy

Each carbon in benzene is sp2 hybridized
Colligative properties depend on both solute and solvent.
Grignard reactions are exothermic.
Menthol is used in lozenges.
Chemical formula of melonic acid is CH2(COOH)2
Formula of fructose: C6h12O6 – it is an isomer of glucose
The XeF compound used to form xenon oxides is XeF6


----------



## rijaa.b (Jun 26, 2013)

can we call earnest hackel a paelentologist? because physician , biologist and naturalist is not mentioned in the options.

- - - Updated - - -

amount of thymine in sheep ?


----------



## kurayamikimmi (Dec 2, 2012)

rijaa.b said:


> can we call earnest hackel a paelentologist? because physician , biologist and naturalist is not mentioned in the options.


Paleontology is the scientific study of prehistoric life and they basically discover the evolutionary history of life. Although Haeckel's ideas are important to the history of evolutionary theory, you could call his interests to be more relating to phylogenetics (species' evolutionary development, or phylogeny.) rather than paleontology.

Loosely speaking, yes I suppose you could call him that , but to be on the safe side I wouldnt recommend using that term

- - - Updated - - -

I've looked everywhere for that thymine question, but with no luck. I remember something like that was in one of the AS bio paper 1 , but I havent had the time to go through every single year's paper. :.


----------



## rijaa.b (Jun 26, 2013)

u mean AS bio alevels? they used to have mcqs like they would give us a table in which values of these complementary bases were given but i dont think so they have asked for amount of thymine in sheep anywhere .If you are talking about something else then my bad ....

- - - Updated - - -

Pleurotus is a ___
fungus?


----------



## kurayamikimmi (Dec 2, 2012)

rijaa.b said:


> u mean AS bio alevels? they used to have mcqs like they would give us a table in which values of these complementary bases were given but i dont think so they have asked for amount of thymine in sheep anywhere .If you are talking about something else then my bad ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yup I was referring to those tables. 
Pleurotus is a fungus .


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

ye open nahi ho raha hy


----------



## rijaa.b (Jun 26, 2013)

what kind of a fungus? that is basically the question .


----------



## Qasim Nazir (Feb 3, 2013)

*Software Missing!*

*Well,Since this file is in PDF format,you should have to install PDF reader i.e. Adobe Acrobat Reader 
you can download the latest version from this site
FileHippo.com - Download Free Software*​


----------



## Aamna Shah (Dec 4, 2014)

*Good Deeds Remain Forever.*

[QUOTE=kurayamikimmi;50382]You know you could always google the questions. I've done that for the bio section, most of them can be found online.

- - - Updated - - -

I've attached a few answers for the biology section. They aren't in any specific order and I'm not jobless to write out all the options for each and every question  . However, I do believe it should be able to help out 

Feel free to question if you feel that a certain answer is wrong . Will be posting some answers for the chem part soon, in sha Allah [/QUOTE]


----------



## Urooj Sajjad (Jun 18, 2015)

I cant open this attachment can any body help please !!


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Urooj Sajjad said:


> I cant open this attachment can any body help please !!


It's also shared here and here (post#14).

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Urooj Sajjad (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you sooo much <3


----------



## Madee Ha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks allot seniors.. :thumbsup:


----------

